

Xbox One and Windows 8 app platform unification teased - Metrop0218
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/27/4470658/xbox-one-windows-8-apps-build-2013

======
neil_s
Wait if the Xbox becomes a PC, then what's the point of the Xbox?

Surely its better in that case to just stick a PC in your living room, hook it
up to your TV, and have the full flexibility of Windows! And instead of
throwing out the whole thing every few years, just upgrade the GPU once in a
while.

